

Apple Cores are a Myth - jcater
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/11/apple-cores-are-a-myth/281531/

======
pragone
I feel like there's something major I'm missing here. Is this satire or a
metaphor? Or is this literally an article talking about how you are
physiologically capable of eating and digesting (mostly) an entire apple?
Personally, I don't like the taste (well, more the texture) of the apple core,
so I stay away from it. But... what? The absurdity of this article just leaves
me confused... like I said, I think I'm missing something.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I think that was the point, my wife eats the core, she always has. Eats the
'strings' on a bananna too. Me I'm a bit more picky than that :-). So the
article is trying to point out that the whole apple is 'edible' and tries to
frame it like you're "wasting" the good bits.

------
tzury
I admit I was sure this is all about A7 chip.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
I had just eaten the last bit of an apple (I've been a core eater for years)
when I saw the headline and thought A7 as well.

------
MrMega
To be fair, the banana peel is edible, too. Have seen video where a monkey
will happily eat the peel with the banana, whereas another monkey will
properly peel it off with the expert ease of a human. Will I consider eating
the peel of a banana? No. WIll I consider drying the peel out and trying to
smoke it - let's not go there.

------
pcurve
In case anybody is wondering about the actual statistics, annual production of
apple in the U.S. is valued under $3 billion. And vast majority of apples are
processed, rather than consumed whole. Which means the real 'waste' from not
eating the core is negligible.

